# Auslagerungsdatei (Speicher) werde voll



## sim26 (21. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe bitte folgendes Problem, ich arbeite mit Eclipse, die Programm was ich geschrieben sollte Daten transferieren von Excel nach MySQL (mehr als 1 GB).

Also wenn das Programm lauft :
* werde dann die CPU Auslastung auf 100% steigen
* Auslagerungsdatei (Speicher) werde dann langsam  voll (arbeite mit einem Rechner die ihre Speicher max. 1305420 ist) 

Also nach ein paar Minuten dann erreicht dann die Auslagerungsdatei (Speicher) sein max. dann bleibt so und die CPU Auslastung werde dann von 100% auf normale zustand, D.H. mein Programme werde dann nicht bis ende ausgeführt.

habe mich schon schlau gemacht, dann habe die VM Arguments geändert zu :  -Xmx1024m -Xms30m,
aber nix gebracht.

Kann jemand mir helfen, bitte

Danke


----------



## sparrow (21. Jan 2007)

Das abarbeiten von so vielen Daten wird eine Weile dauern.
Lass dir doch Statusmeldungen ausgeben um zu sehen ob die Abarbeiten der einzelnen Datensätze durchläuft oder ob er abbricht.

Ansonsten klingt das ganze nach einem Fehler in der Programmierung des Programms, so dass niemand einen pauschale Antwort geben kann. Es stellt sich zum Beispiel die Frage wie du die Daten aus Excel bekommst.

Also so, ohne Eingrenzung des Fehlers, keine Chance.

Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## HLX (22. Jan 2007)

Beobachte das Verhalten deines Garbage Collectors. Wenn du beim Start zusätzlich als VM Argument _-verbose:gc_ angibst wird das Verhalten des Garbage-Collectors in der Konsole ausgegeben.

Wenn dein Speicher nicht ausreicht, sprich: der Garbage-Collector nicht mehr in der Lage ist genügend freien Speicher aus den zur Verfügung gestellten 1024MB freizuschaufeln, wird dein Programm von der VM mit einem OutOfMemoryError beendet. 

Da das Programm weiterläuft liegt dein Problem wahrscheinlich woanders.


----------

